# ? a friend for snowflake



## oliveira101903 (Nov 27, 2007)

My Snowflake is almost 3 years old she is a 100% lap dog, she loves to cuddle and play gently she is not rough or very hiper she is very calm excellent dog she is pee pad trained.

So I have been looking in my area @ shelters trying to find her a furry friend ...now i have been only looking @ females because i use pee pads but , the lady at the shelter told me to becareful with putting 2 females dog together beacuse if 1 is an alpha dog they will fight ... IS THIS TRUE??? How do I know if a female is an Alpha female ??? I want to adopt I think Snowflake would love a little furry sister but, my snowflake is my baby and dont want another dog to harm her so i am just trying to get as much info as possibe !!!!! 
Also if anyone know of any doggies in need of a loving home that might be a match for Snowflake's personalty let me know....


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I've heard that theory before, don't know how true it is. Size may or may not be a factor too. At one time there were 6 dogs here, 2 girls4 boys. All but 1big to large dogs. One male had to be Mr Macho. A few months on Prozac and he adjusted.

Get a male playmate?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I can only speak from my experience, Matilda is a Alpha, we got a rescue B&B two years ago, they have never fought, Matilda does take all her chewy's so we make sure and be there so B&B has her treats, but never a problem with fighting


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Every dog is an individual, whether male or female, and I wouldn't generalize about gender or breed. 

I have two females and they don't fight. Neither is dominant. They play and vie for attention, but that's about it. 

BTW, the concept of "Alpha dog" is somewhat outdated. 

Only you will know which dog is right for your Snowflake, and your home. Petfinder: Pet adoption: Want a dog or cat? Adopt a pet on Petfinder has thousands of dogs waiting for a forever home. I wish you the best.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I have two girls and they seem to take turns being alpha - seriously! They play fight and have "snits" like typical sisters but also snuggle up together and lick each other to sleep.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I have two girls who have never had a fight that I know of and they get along just great although both have different personalities. I say go for it.:chili:


----------

